
Xiaomi Is Stealing Artworks - anonymous_i
https://old.reddit.com/r/Design/comments/c26b0z/xiaomi_is_stealing_my_artworks/
======
Max_Mustermann
Verge picked up the story and Xiaomi subsequently fired the employee and
apologized to Tarka: [https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/18/18684417/xiaomi-
ripoff-ar...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/18/18684417/xiaomi-ripoff-
artist-peter-tarka-spain-marketing-intellectual-property)

